# L&M "Blowout" Sales



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I remember when L&Ms were few and far between. They carried interesting used and vintage gear, and the guys were older(not teens!) and knew their $hit. Now they're in every mid-sized city, and I find myself waiting on orders for the stuff I want. Prices are/were a little cheaper, but I'd gladly pay a little more for knowledgable staff and reasonably courteous service. The sullen teens and "couldn't be bothered with another stupid question" managers at our local L&M are off-putting. The other store in our area is Sherwood Music and though they're a bit more $$ on some products, the friendly and knowledgable staff have been there for a very long time. They get a lot more of my business even though I can walk to L&M in 15 minutes from where I live, and Sherwood is on the other side of town.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The new world of advertising...... Regular prices put on the sales flyer. It's everywhere.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I miss "Dutch auctions" although Mother's used to put some of their better stuff in the back for those. I still got my Les Paul, Roland JC, lots of strings, accessories, a DF-2, an on/off pedal, etc, etc at theirs.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

The closest L&M is far enough away that I don't really care what they do...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> That's what I'm talkin' 'bout! I remember lining up to get 50% off everything on the Saturday morning of a dutch auction.


I remember lining up with others to help them get their stuff when I didn't have the cash to get the big items, so I was going to check out the accessories--stuff I'd buy anyways--but could get more of it.




nkjanssen said:


> Granted, some stuff was taken off the floor and a lot of it was pretty picked through by Saturday, but there was still a massive discount on a lot of great stuff. I imagine the margins were higher back then, so they could afford to so that sort of thing.


I still found some great stuff, and I remember debating with myself on whether to go get the Les Paul on Friday, but the extra 10% and the sense of it being meant to be won out. Besides--this was during the days when few people wanted Gibsons--it was all about the Jacksons--and Mother's was a Jackson dealer.

Axe has a Dutch auction section, where items are lowered by 10% weekly, but they never have stuff I'm interested in.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*L & m*

I figure there just getting rid of the things that have dust on them.

The last time i was in L&M they had Gibson Brite wires on sale for $ 5.80 each but they all had a price marked $ 6.70
There computers where down and the guy couldn't check the sale price..Imagine that.. so he wants me to stand there and wait to save 0.90 cents. NOT , I just walked out..

Rick


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, I couldn't believe they actually called this last one they grunted out a "sale". Not a fan of L&M in general, although I'll gladly buy from Murch Music -- most the employees have a general knowledge of products and they don't let just anyone play the nice stuff (seriously, every brand new Gibson at L&M Stratford has worse belt rash than my 4 year old SG.)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I love L&M. They let me take whatever I want out on trial before I buy. If I decide within 30 days that I don't want it, I can return it no questions asked. When I return something with a warranty issue they let me take another one out on loan. For example I bought an HD28 Martin that after 6 months developed a finish problem. It had to be returned to the factory for a full refinishing. I was without it for 8 months. The cambridge location let me take out a used (but very nice) HD35 Martin they had in stock. They let me keep it for the full 8 months no charge so I wouldn't be with out a guitar. Right now I have 63 RI fender reverb tank in for warranty work for a blown output transformer. They let me take a holy grail pedal out to keep till my reverb is returned. Yeah the pedal isn't as good but my amp has no reverb so at least the holy grail is better than nothing. Try getting your mom and pop shops to do all that. I've dealt with smaller mom and pop shops where you were lucky to even get service warranty. And for sure their not lending you anything out of their stock to use while you wait.


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

Andy said:


> Yeah, I couldn't believe they actually called this last one they grunted out a "sale". Not a fan of L&M in general, although I'll gladly buy from Murch Music -- most the employees have a general knowledge of products and they don't let just anyone play the nice stuff (seriously, every brand new Gibson at L&M Stratford has worse belt rash than my 4 year old SG.)


Too bad most of them are dicks


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have had no problem with two stores I have dealt with - Oshawa and Downtown Toronto. I picked up my pickups today in Oshawa ,... gawd that is a lousy pun , isn't it. Anyway, they said the pups would be in around the end of February. I like early, except when the bus is early and I'm not.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The best part of L&M sales is the availability of used stuff. Often there will be a table of effects, piles of cases and gigbags, rental gear, and other stuff they want to get rid of because it's just in the way. I've taken advantage of this stuff several times, a YCV20, a $5 new bass case, stompboxes. The only real deals on new stuff are basically teasers to get the customer in the door, imho.


Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I have been to the L&M store on Bloor in Toronto quite a few times and have always been treated very well. I think I speak for a lot of guys here in London...we would love to have a L&M store here. For a city of this size, pickings are very slim.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> I have been to the L&M store on Bloor in Toronto quite a few times and have always been treated very well. I think I speak for a lot of guys here in London...we would love to have a L&M store here. For a city of this size, pickings are very slim.


Damn, you're up early :smile:

I've been treated very well by the guys at L&M in Stratford recently, and I'm not a regular customer.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Damn, you're up early :smile:


LOL, I'm a runner. Dave, We all had a great time at your gig last night. Well done!:wave:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I love L&M. They let me take whatever I want out on trial before I buy. If I decide within 30 days that I don't want it, I can return it no questions asked. When I return something with a warranty issue they let me take another one out on loan. For example I bought an HD28 Martin that after 6 months developed a finish problem. It had to be returned to the factory for a full refinishing. I was without it for 8 months. The cambridge location let me take out a used (but very nice) HD35 Martin they had in stock. They let me keep it for the full 8 months no charge so I wouldn't be with out a guitar. Right now I have 63 RI fender reverb tank in for warranty work for a blown output transformer. They let me take a holy grail pedal out to keep till my reverb is returned. Yeah the pedal isn't as good but my amp has no reverb so at least the holy grail is better than nothing. Try getting your mom and pop shops to do all that. I've dealt with smaller mom and pop shops where you were lucky to even get service warranty. And for sure their not lending you anything out of their stock to use while you wait.


my real complaint with L&M is that they'll then sell that reverb pedal as new.

the stores have some great staff, but my overall impression is that the majority of them don't know much about music gear.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

suttree said:


> my real complaint with L&M is that they'll then sell that reverb pedal as new.
> 
> the stores have some great staff, but my overall impression is that the majority of them don't know much about music gear.


Yeah, I've been caught in that trap...being the second customer to return defective gear that just gets put back on the shelf. 

The issue may be a matter of staff, or more accurately, management. Usually I like L&M. I mean, it is what it is, n'est-ce pas? But they pissed me off last week. I ordered a bag for my keyboard. They emailed me to say it was in. I tried to reply to the email with no luck because they email from head office or something. I drive an hour to pick it up, but they've let it out on a rental, so not only couldn't they sell me it new, but they couldn't sell it second hand. I re-ordered but this time they're shipping it to me. Luckily, I haven't had a keys gig in the meantime.

If it was an isolated incident I'd be my usual forgiving self, but they've messed up a banjo case order in the past too, so I'm a little wary now. I shouldn't complain too heartily, they have done me some favours, and I genuinely and personally like some of the staff. Being a large chain with tons of customers, and not, apparently, a clear division of duties for its employees, mean mistakes are made. 

Buyer beware of both product, *and* salespeople. Buy defensively.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> Terry....never think we don't love you....but it seems like you spend more at L&M than some of us make!!!! How many times do you return the things you take out for a test drive?????
> 
> Seriously....The only L&M I've shopped at is in Cambridge, and I've been going there since before it was an L&M. I've been treated much better there than I have at my local stores.
> 
> ...



I didn't like it at all. I am thinking that maybe I'm not a tweed guy. I've tried out a few Victoria's that were much better than the 57 twin, but not enough to want me to buy them. Right now I've got my eyes on a Dr Z RxES head and 2X12 cab (Celestion Golds).


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

suttree said:


> my real complaint with L&M is that they'll then sell that reverb pedal as new.
> 
> the stores have some great staff, but my overall impression is that the majority of them don't know much about music gear.



Yeah I guess you have to watch. Everything I return I watch to see what they price it at. 
The CS Nocaster I just bought was priced at $3,200 even though it hung on the rack for over 6 months and was brought in when our dollar was at par. I even had it out for a week for a test run when it first came in and I knew it was price at $2,800. So when I decided that I really did want this guitar I told them I wasn't paying $3,200. They gave it to me at the price of $2,800 2 weeks ago. If you were to buy that guitar today it would cost over $4,000 thanks to Fenders price increase.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Don't get me wrong. I actually like L&M. I've heard some bad things about the staff at certain locations. I like the staff at the Edmonton store, though. They've always been very helpful and accomodating. My beef was just with the lameness of the "Massive Blowout Sale" they seem to have on a national basis every few months.


I dealt with the Edmonton store back in 1987. I had them put in a middle strat pickup in a tele that I owned. I was playing that week at a bar called Cooks County Saloon. Don't know if it is still around but it was a great bar.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> Victoria does vintage Fender better than Fender. Period.
> 
> I've heard that some country players like the Gibson RVT amps. I really wanted to like them, but I hated the reverb and tremelo, which were the features that led me to my Victoria.
> 
> What sound are you chasing, or do you think you are chasing?


I am looking for another amp that will give me similar to what my Dr Z stangray gives me but with more mid crunch. From the description of the win and tweed in general that is what I thought. And I guess it does but to me I couldn't coax a good tone out of the 57 twin. Sometimes it seemed ok but nothing that would impress me for a $3,000 amp.
I'm thinking that I'm really stuck on the EL84 sound. I was hoping I could find a 6L6 amp as I get a longer time out of the output tubes. The Dr Z RxES seems to have what I'm after. Very similar to the Stangray, being an EF86 amp as well, but it does have the stronger mids that gives it more crunch. Of course I've only tried it in the store and there isn't much you can tell when the sales guys are asking you to turn it down. So I'll hopefully be taking it out for a night next week sometime.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Whenever L&M has a sale flyer like this in effect, the store also has a few tables full of odds and ends. I was tempted to say junk, but depending on what you may need or want, there may be something of interest for you. The mainstream items advertised in the sale flyer don't do a thing for me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> What about a parametric EQ pedal to push the exactly the mids you want pushed? You'll get better precision with a Parametric than with a Graphic EQ.



I haven't ruled out some kind of pedal to give me exactly what I want.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

When I was first sent the email about the sale, the .pdf file wouldn't load because their website was down. kqoct

When I finally got to see it, the only thing that really caught my interest was the Mic Boom Stand. Really?? A store that big and all they can lure me in with is a Boom Stand???

I deal with L&M frequently, but I find their sales are just rubbish. I might pop in to see if they have cables or a mic on sale, but I never expect to find anything useful.


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I dealt with the Edmonton store back in 1987. I had them put in a middle strat pickup in a tele that I owned. I was playing that week at a bar called Cooks County Saloon. Don't know if it is still around but it was a great bar.


Yup it's still here 

http://cookcountysaloon.com/


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd agree that L&M sales are a waste of time for me. I guess it depends on your personal situation. If you've been playing guitar for a long time and have lots of good gear, there is not anything on sale ever that will make you crank your neck. The local L&M has pretty good staff over all. I buy, try and return stuff when I am looking for a new pedal. I go to the store at least once every 3 weeks to browse around and look for something cool. I rarely see anything exciting. I admit though, I mainly am looking for cool pedals. They don't seem to keep an exotic collection for my personal tastes.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I think L&M went on a spree a few years back and bought up a whole bunch of "mom and pop" music stores. I have been into the one in Stratford a couple of times, but I go so rarely into a shop that I can't really compare. Staff was OK, but not great. I like Schinbines (spelling?) in Mitchell. That guy is cool, and can talk an ear off a jackrabbit.


----------

